# Who's running a tailgate spreader??



## cjshloman (Nov 10, 2004)

Looking to see who is running one on their jeep...Im thinking of getting one for my '98 TJ. I want to hear some goods, bads, better brands, what works well for material also, plus any pics of them on your jeep. Anything related. I don't do any commercial stuff really but get sub and pick up work every now and then, but still would like to have one. I do know new they aren't cheap!! thanks for any replies.


----------



## IHI (Nov 22, 2003)

I started out with an old SS western tailgate spreader to give it a whirl, went over so well (straight salt only) for a big trucking place I did it affored me to buy a brand new salt dogg v box spreader free and clear within the same month I offered them salting Sold the western tailgate and bought a Buyers tailgate spreader.

They were both single stage so sand/salt couldn't be used. The thing I liked about the tailgate spreaders is it was easier to track material usage since we really didn't have huge lots that required much....which is another benefit to using straight salt..less material, more melt vs that dirty sand/salt mix. I bought rock salt buy the pallet and could just load an entire pallet in the back of the truck running the tailgate spreader for weight and convenience. Biggest downfall I think you will find with the jeep is just not being able to keep many bags of salt on hand...would basically be do a lot, drive home and get a few more bags, do a lot, go home and get more bags.

DONT ever let anything sit in it for an extended period of time
DONT drive around town with a hopper full- the material will pack in like quick sand and bind everything up so you'll be digging the stuff out by hand to free everything up again...that's about my only advice.

Learn to upsell salt only. Even with my big V box spreader the only time sand mix got run through it was when I got called in from other contractors, all my lots got straight salt all season, by the end of the storm my lots looked like it had just rained, all wet and no snow. then come summer time, no mess left behind and the clients carpet was in good shape because sand wasn't getting drug throughout...you can upsell and it does cost more, but once they see the results it makes them feel better, especially when the descion maker can look out of their window and see Daytona beach across the street of a different business and a parking lot with hard pack still on it.


----------

